# If the spurs played in LA or NYC, would people still find them 'boring'?



## hi im new (Jul 4, 2005)

what do you guys think?


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

Course not.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

you've got the eva parker thing. plus manu is pretty popular. that would probably sell some tickets. i think NYC would take anything at this point, but LA is pretty spoiled with Kobe...and now Gasol.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

I think in NYC, they will be pretty happy with the team. The Knicks is one of the least successful sporting franchise there. Plus, do you know how much hype because of the Giants won the Superbowl? Every Knicks game in MSG since last Sunday, people came to see the Giants instead of the Knicks. Now, that's something to think about.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Maybe Knicks can have their own fairytale run.


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

Hellllllll Nooooo


----------



## Roca (May 16, 2007)

Nope, they would find themselves a very attractive team


----------

